# Prime NOW



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just popped into Amazon and there was a big announcement that Prime NOW is now available in Northern Virginia -- specifically, my zip code. 

Apparently there's a lot of stuff I can now get in just a couple of hours!   Including kindles!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ok, here's a link to see if it's available in your (not Ann, generic "your") area. And it says, for me, that there's a $10 coupon for your first order. And links to items that you can get "NOW."

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I sort of wish I'd gotten the notice last week -- I could have had someone else go to the grocery store for me during the heat wave. 

In some places you can get restaurant orders delivered as well, but I'm not seeing that in the Northern Virginia area. May come later . . . . . 

I was surprised by the number of items that are available via the program . . . . I suppose they have agreements with local merchants . . . . . there are warehouses in Virginia, but I thought they were down south of Richmond?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, Richmond is roughly two hours from northern VA.  It takes us less than an hour to Fredericksburg, and then another hour to Richmond.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, Richmond is roughly two hours from northern VA. It takes us less than an hour to Fredericksburg, and then another hour to Richmond.
> 
> Betsy


Yeah . . . but I think they're _south_ of Richmond . . . and remember I'm a good 20 minutes plus north of you . . . . might be able to make it by not adhering slavishly to the speed limits in the middle of the night. 

That said . . . . when I googled, I did see a lot of references to warehouse job openings in Springfield . . . . . which is, of course, _much_ closer!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Apparently there's a lot of stuff I can now get in just a couple of hours!  Including kindles!


So order two or three Kindles just to celebrate!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> So order two or three Kindles just to celebrate!




It is good to know that if one of mine goes belly up I can have a replacement quickly!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It is good to know that if one of mine goes belly up I can have a replacement quickly!


The best reason EVUH for Prime NOW. Of course, my rationale for having more than one Kindle just went out the window.


----------



## WDR (Jan 8, 2014)

Not available yet in my locale, however I have been seeing Amazon-labeled delivery trucks in the past couple of months. I assume that would suggest it is coming to my region, soon. Or at least, eventually.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I been using it for as long as we had it. We don't have any restaurant deliver here and the selection of groceries is small, but enough for basics. Like onions, garlic, mushrooms, avocados, salad, etc. Its handy too if you need something heavy as I live upstairs. 

For some reason they have an extensive ice cream section here in the frozen department  . And yes, every time I have ordered something frozen, even in 100 degrees and with the 2 hour window, it always comes here frozen. 

I mean if its 100 degrees out and you forgot to buy a couple of things, but have other things you need, its really hand. I tend to put stuff in the cart ahead of time that I don't need right now, so when I do need something right now, I have the minimum order amount. 

Never had a problem with either the item, the drivers or the delivery time here. And you get to watch on the map where they are, follow the dot. 

For us here they had $20 off first order I remember so I had gotten a cover for the Voyage. If they have a sale on Amazon say the fires of other devices, its on sale there too. Check the occasional coupons for something free. Banner on the top.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Not yet for me which is surprising. There's an Amazon store about an hour away from me so I would think some items would be available. I've been wanting to get down there but somehow have never managed to find the time.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Where I live in the UK we can get Prime Same Day - order by Noon with delivery by 10.00pm - or 1 hour delivery with Prime Now. 

But the Prime Now service is only available via an app - you can't order on the website, which is where I prefer to browse - but it doesn't seem to mention on the website product page if something is available on PN and to be honest, I never remember to check the app. You'd think if you were logged in as a Prime member it would tell you - or better yet allow you to order on the website.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

It was only available via app here in the US for the longest time, now you can go to the browser to use it.

https://primenow.amazon.com/

Makes it a bit easier to browse at times. Maybe they'll do that in the UK at some point also?


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I hope it's coming to west 'burbs of Chicago soon.  We got Illinois' first Amazon warehouse in 2015 in the far southwest suburbs.  Since then most orders are delivered by Amazon.  Now a second warehouse is being built in that same direction -- some closer though.    Is there a minimum size / dollar amount for Prime Now orders?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Atunah said:


> It was only available via app here in the US for the longest time, now you can go to the browser to use it.
> 
> https://primenow.amazon.com/
> 
> Makes it a bit easier to browse at times. Maybe they'll do that in the UK at some point also?


Oh, well that's good. If they already do it in the US, no doubt we'll get there eventually .....


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> I hope it's coming to west 'burbs of Chicago soon. We got Illinois' first Amazon warehouse in 2015 in the far southwest suburbs. Since then most orders are delivered by Amazon. Now a second warehouse is being built in that same direction -- some closer though.  Is there a minimum size / dollar amount for Prime Now orders?


Minimum order here is $20. Don't know if its the same everywhere. It pre-fills in a tip, which can be changed or zeroed out if one wishes. It says that its optional. The tip goes up as the price of the cart goes up.


----------

